# Moobs



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Right looking for a bit of advice, Ive always been a big lad due to a pretty physical job. Recently im starting to get a bit podge and less muscle. Nothings changed with my diet but must be an age thing.

Now im starting to eat a bit more healthy but im needing to get rid of these t*ts before they start getting monstrous and noticeable.

With eating healthy im also going to do a bit of something else to turn them back to muscle or get rid of the little feckers.

What will be best to use? Push ups, Rowing machine or weight bench? I know they will be similar but which one of these will work better/quicker than the others?

TIA


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Flys and bench pressing.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

De-cline bench press, and as above normal bench press, incline bench press and fly's that pretty much covers your chest


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

If you're wanting burn fat then you'll need cardiovascular work. Just lifting weight is anaerobic ie don't burn anywhere near as much fat as aerobic exercise. 

Working chest is fine, hardens the muscle and builds. Doesn't directly burn fat. 
Sub 75% max heart rate to burn fat. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DrDax said:


> If you're wanting burn fat then you'll need cardiovascular work. Just lifting weight is anaerobic ie don't burn anywhere near as much fat as aerobic exercise.
> 
> Working chest is fine, hardens the muscle and builds. Doesn't directly burn fat.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Yes you could do with some cardiovascular work too, dependant whether you want to build or not


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, Im off up to the attic to start some bench presses now.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Google laser lipo. Sounds stupid but it does work.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Punch bag and kickboxing as flattend mine im still a fat get though:lol:
It's all that sitting down and eating yorkie bars whats done me.
On a diet now though and doing weights and cardio and boxing in a new gym ive found


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Balanced ful body weights program & some cardio, however proper diet is the most important.

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

or how about you work with you have, a get. nice wonder bra etc...

bring the curves out, but not in a t1ts out slutty kind of way!?!?!

:tumbleweed:







only joking mate... some good advice above.... nothing more to say really.... good luck!

:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I had the fat and tissue cut out of my chest in 2006. It can be a condition called Gynocomastia (spelling). I lost a lot of weight so that probably didnt help.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

High intensity training to also burn fat. Incline bench press, decline bench press, dumbell flys, cable flys


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> or how about you work with you have, a get. nice wonder bra etc...
> 
> bring the curves out, but not in a t1ts out slutty kind of way!?!?!
> 
> ...


Your getting worse than me Cuey....you old Dog!!!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am working on getting rid of mine I ****ing hate them.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ross said:


> I am working on getting rid of mine I ****ing hate them.


its all about body fat Ross, dont concern yourself too much with the exercises, as with your stomach/abs, you can't spot reduce body fat mate, diet is key :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am working on that,my whole body feels much firmer nut I seem to have this unreal hunger at the moment again.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ross said:


> I am working on that,my whole body feels much firmer nut I seem to have this unreal hunger at the moment again.


Try increasing protein intake & eat every 3-4 hours, reduce your carbs, the protein will help with hunger pangs as it digests slower mate.

Try to maintain small frequent meals & your blood sugar will keep level, it's the spikes in blood sugar that can give you cravings, drink plenty of water for your weight, I'm on 4.5 litres a day (I weight 108Kg's)
Great short article, all you need mate.
http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-diet-muscle-gains-strength-building-fat-loss/

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks but its easier said than done due to work,I still feel hungry no mater what/how much I have.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ross said:


> Thanks but its easier said than done due to work,I still feel hungry no mater what/how much I have.


Your determination & character can overcome many obstacles Ross :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ross said:


> Thanks but its easier said than done due to work,I still feel hungry no mater what/how much I have.





ITHAQVA said:


> Your determination & character can overcome many obstacles Ross :thumb:


Unless you're one of life's quitters, you worthless piece of Spec B driver...


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Why not look at getting a personalised nutrition programme? http://www.foodforfitness.co.uk/services/4551769017


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Unless you're one of life's quitters, you worthless piece of Spec B driver...


Bit harsh, but you know what Ross "tough Love only comes from people who genuinly care"  :thumb:

Ross I wish I had you as a training partner mate, I would break you then rebuild you into a full on pussy wrecking warrior! :devil::thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I could not give a damn about what he says,as for being a training partner you'd be better off with an OAP with the state of my body physically at the moment.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Ross said:


> I could not give a damn about what he says,as for being a training partner you'd be better off with an OAP with the state of my body physically at the moment.


I am an OAP and would love to have a moob eradicating buddy. I have only started budding mine in the last few yrs. Turning 60 was what seemed to do it.

I cant do those gym things. In fact I dont actually know that I have ever even heard of flys. I would happily watch you train and drive along side as you jog.

I hate my moobs too but all that exercise sounds lethal to me. My heart rate gets up to 120bpm just watching tele.

Anyway the offer is there. DW members need to be prepared to go that extra yard to help out. :thumb:


----------

